# Working in Kos Town



## EnglishRose (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am currently working as an administrator for the NHS in the West Midlands and after visiting Kos Town on holiday have decided that I would love to go and work there. Can anybody advise me on the best way to go about moving over to Greece? I would like to work in Kos town for the summer, I dont mind if that includes bar work, or waitressing, but I would also need accomodation there too. Once the summer season is over I could stay in Greece but maybe doing office work?

Im thinking of making this leap on my own, Im a 24 year old girl and find it all a bit daunting at the minute! So any advice is greatfully appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Laura


----------

